# How can you stop them eating their hutch!



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

So, after success (so far) on the bonding front and Willow getting used to the hutch (she was indoors from a baby) she keeps chewing the brand new £150 mansion hutch. Any ways of stopping this before there's a hole in the side?

I wonder if she's bored. But she has Dusty as company now and she has a wooden ball that she loves and chews and loads of hay. She also has a wooden tube and gets lots of time in the garden free roaming or in the run if I'm busy.

Any ideas to deter the chewing? 

Jem x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

No ideas then?


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Norty Willow! 

I think most buns do this as if to mark it? I tried alsorts of things, 
nothing worked really, and if it did they just move onto another piece of the hutch :frown:

Sorry, thats not much use really is it?


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> Norty Willow!
> 
> I think most buns do this as if to mark it? I tried alsorts of things,
> nothing worked really, and if it did they just move onto another piece of the hutch :frown:
> ...


It comforting to know it's not just Willow! x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Buy toys that are the same kinda wood 

Works with my lot! Anything i got them didnt seem to work so i ended up getting them some wood thats the same kinda feel etc and they seemed to stop chewing it now  x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think theres really a lot you can do if they want to chew something they will chew it. Ember has taken to chewing the nice little door (about the height of a baby gate) I made to go across the kitchen so we could still see them without shutting them away completely if we couldn't supervise them. I've tried all sorts from sprays to standing guard with a water pistol to try and stop her but nothing has worked no matter what I give her to chew on instead. I've now put perspex on the bottom half of the door to stop her getting to the wood.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I don't think theres really a lot you can do if they want to chew something they will chew it. Ember has taken to chewing the nice little door (about the height of a baby gate) I made to go across the kitchen so we could still see them without shutting them away completely if we couldn't supervise them. I've tried all sorts from sprays to standing guard with a water pistol to try and stop her but nothing has worked no matter what I give her to chew on instead. I've now put perspex on the bottom half of the door to stop her getting to the wood.


Okay, so spray and perspex - there's two things I haven't tried yet. Gotta do sommert before there's a hole in the side of the hutch! Thanks guys x


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

M&M did chew a hole in the side of their hutch, OH had to put a whole new side panel on...

It does seem tho, that once they've had a chew of everywhere...they stop! 

(it's all wrecked by then tho)


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Patch and Poppy are the only ones that chew out of my gang. Ive tried every possible toy, wooden objects they can chew, but they still chew the sides of there hutch / run... you should see the state of it  o well.. x


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

maybe it's a willow thing but my willow chews everything too! she can't be trusted with anything!! haha 
She has an indoor cage and no matter how many toys I get her, wooden, plastic, sisal or whatever, she still chews the bars!! 
She always has loads of hay and food so I dont think its cuz shes hungry or anything! she chews everything in her cage too! her tunnel, her potty! 

And she throws things- noisy bunny between the throwing and the sound of her constantly chewing! She has a mineral stone too!
I basically can't let her out free running in the room cuz she chews everything! whether it's leads, the carpet, the side of the sofa or takes a chunk outa the wood of the bookcase! so I have a playpen for her which I move about!

I'm renting too which really stresses me cuz its all the landlords furnature!! haha


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sounds like I can't stop it then - only protect the hutch!

Lol and perhaps it is a Willow thing!


----------

